# coming out of hiding: another newbie here



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

Greetings. I joined this site a month or so ago as hubby and I are considering retiring all the way to Malaga from the U.S. I've read alot of the sticky posts here and they're very informative and I've saved some of the links already. We are in our 50s and have this dream but realistically we've got at least 10 more years to work as long as the markets don't crash and we get Social Security, heh. I have alot of time to figure all this out (if we even do it) and have some basic questions to get started in my research. 

One big one is health insurance. I have read both that we would be able to get the Spanish insurance and that we cannot. and if we cannot, how do we get an idea of how much private insurance would cost? Also, I think I have this right tho that we won't be able to use Medicare in Spain. is that right?

and how does the money thing work? do we keep our American accounts and just withdraw euros from the ATM to live on? or do we have a Spanish account and an American account? I have no idea how this part works. so anyone that retired to Spain already if you don't mind sharing what you do, that would be great.

I'm pretty sure we don't want to buy property and I've perused some websites with places to rent. seems rent is cheaper away from the center of Malaga, am I right? seems I saw alot of places about 30 minutes north (or would it be east? on the way to Nerja) that seemed very reasonable.

I guess that's it for now. I will likely keep asking questions. thanks in advance for any replies.

tobyo


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

ok, one more question now that I see my post. does it say 'expat in spain' because I joined this forum? I'm not an expat yet!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tobyo said:


> ok, one more question now that I see my post. does it say 'expat in spain' because I joined this forum? I'm not an expat yet!


welcome!

it says that because you are planning to come to live here

my OH has his business in the US & keeps accounts in both countries - he follows the exchange rate & transfers money when rates are good


healthcare - you can't get state healthcare (in most of the country) unless you are working & paying into the system -it works that way for the spanish as well as us foreigners - you can of course get private healthcare - if you search for threads about that on the forum, you'll find links to various insurance companies

I guess the first thing you need to look at really is getting a visa to live here- there are different kinds of visa, so you need to see which is most appropriate for you & apply for it


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you xabiachica! I didn't know about the Visas. Would there be information about that in the top sticky regarding residency certificates? I think I peeked in there but didn't spend alot of time. perhaps I will do that. 

thanks so much!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tobyo said:


> thank you xabiachica! I didn't know about the Visas. Would there be information about that in the top sticky regarding residency certificates? I think I peeked in there but didn't spend alot of time. perhaps I will do that.
> 
> thanks so much!!


There might be but because most of the people moving here are from the European Union, the rules are different.

To get a tourist visa you need to prove you can support yourself and have medical insurance, but you can only stay for 90 days in any 6 month period. To stay longer than 90 days, you need a residence permit and there are strict rules. There is more information here, or else you should contact the Spanish Embassy in the USA.

Legal requirements to move to Spain. Legal advice by iAbogado, your English-speaking Spanish lawyers | iAbogado


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks alcalaina, appreciate it.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Is there a retirement visa for US to Spain? I'm pretty sure you can do it the other way around as long as you have proof of funds, healthcare, etc. You might need to be a certain age to get it though.
P.S. my brother lives in Minnesota (Rochester) I can totally see why you want to come to sunny Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Is there a retirement visa for US to Spain? I'm pretty sure you can do it the other way around as long as you have proof of funds, healthcare, etc. You might need to be a certain age to get it though.
> P.S. my brother lives in Minnesota (Rochester) I can totally see why you want to come to sunny Spain


one of our other posters Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: folklorehas just applied for a retirement visa from the US

maybe look back at their posts tobyo ?


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

will do, thanks!!


----------

